# Anyone off tomorrow(Tuesday) and want to go fishing just chip in for fuel



## gbeardjr (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm going to put my boat in at Kemah and fish the area for trout reds and flounder. Boat is a 26 foot Seacat so have room for a few. Probably start around 10 am


Garnett
Call or text 
832-603-1698


----------



## Ricko (May 24, 2012)

What happened to fishing on the wknds lol wish I would've saw this sooner!!!


----------

